# Best ZELDA game



## Nick Nack (Apr 15, 2011)

What do you think?. I think the best is Majoras mask.


----------



## ianrulz1 (Apr 15, 2011)

majoras my favourite but i have to say ocarina is definitely the best ever


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

This is a tough question...
I say ocarina of time.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The best Zelda game is... Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Pyrmon (Apr 15, 2011)

Gotta go with OoT.


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm torn between majora's mask and oracle of ages. Both are very very very good games, but my vote has to go towards ages.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Apr 16, 2011)

Of course people are going to say OoT. I love OoT, don't get me wrong, but a little overrated IMO.

A Link to The Past was there to raise me as a child. I'd say Majora's Mask as a close second, and OoT in third if I could but LTTP was the one that shaped my childhood as a young gamer the best.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 16, 2011)

You asshole, you forgot the CDI games. They are Zelda games too, you know...

and the original Four Swords, for that matter. It is kinda a separate, full game too...


Anyways, I liked the Game Boy iterations (Orcales, Link's Awakening) and Majora's Mask. I also like Ocarina of Time but Majora's Mask was always more of a challenge for me.

My LEAST favorite would have to be Link II.

EDIT: Nevermind, Four swords it there lol.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Apr 16, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> *You asshole, you forgot the CDI games. They are Zelda games too, you know...*



pfffffHAHAHAHA...no...no, they're not.

And I liked Zelda 2.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh, and also, you forgot the Satelleview broadcast games (there were like, 4 of them), the Game & Watch game, Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland, Tingle's Balloon Fight, Link's Crossbow Training, and Ocarina of Time: Master Quest.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 16, 2011)

I played through Phantom Hourglass, Spirit Tracks, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask and Twilight Princess.
I hated the first two. Loved the next two and really liked the last one.

Now between OoT and MM...that's tough. But as a personal opinion, I'll go with Ocarina of Time. Majora's Mask was better objectively though. Technically better, a deeper story, different side stories. NPCs had more personality. It was better overall, but I found to like OoT better, I don't know why. And no, it's not the nostalgia factor since I played them one after the other and both have the same nostalgic weight on me.


Still, I won't vote until I play the ones I'm missing! Which I'll be Let's Playing once I have my shit ready.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 16, 2011)

I gotta say LoZ: A Link to The Past. I haven't played every game yet but between the entire GBA collection I had, OoT and MM, and Link's awakening... This would definitely be my answer.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2011)

Majora's Mask is the best Zelda game, IMO. I had loads of fun playing it when I was younger.

TBH, I've never played Ocarina of Time. The 3DS remake will be my first time playing it.

I had quite a lot of fun with Spirit Tracks. It's one of my favourite Zelda games. Phantom Hourglass was excruciatingly boring, though.


----------



## Another World (Apr 16, 2011)

i've played and beat every zelda game releaed (including the cd-i games which you didn't include in the poll). there are also some really GREAT zelda hacks and fan made games that should have been included in the list.

i think this is more of an age question. people my age started with the original zelda and when a link to the past came out we saw what zelda wanted to be but didn't have the technology for at the time. everything after that has been fun but a link to the past is by far the best. 

-another world


----------



## GreatCrippler (Apr 16, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> i think this is more of an age question. people my age started with the original zelda and when a link to the past came out we saw what zelda wanted to be but didn't have the technology for at the time. everything after that has been fun but a link to the past is by far the best.
> 
> -another world



Hate to agree, but couldn't have put it better myself. A Link to the Past was hands down the best.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 16, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> i think this is more of an age question. people my age started with the original zelda and when a link to the past came out we saw what zelda wanted to be but didn't have the technology for at the time. everything after that has been fun but a link to the past is by far the best.
> 
> -another world



THIS. The classics are what I grew up with, so really, they left a huge impression on me... Albeit I am not THAT old but I grew up with the older titles. Too bad Link II still sucks. At least, in the end, it's better than Simon's Quest.


----------



## Another World (Apr 16, 2011)

with zelda II you have to consider what type of RPG/action games were coming out at the time. i think its a great answer to a zelda themed game for the times, but its not a traditional zelda game. it is still really fun to play.

oh and i happen to really love simon's quest. that day into night thing doesn't bug me. once you know what to do the game is really short and that makes it a bit more fun.

a link to the past also innovated many of the things used in later zelda games. that is something to consider when casting your vote.

-another world


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 16, 2011)

I've so many good memories with Link's Awakening. God I love this game.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Apr 16, 2011)

mmm Majora's mask was such a dark storyline kind of game. Plus deku link will always have a special part in my heart, so Majora's mask gets my vote


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 16, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> with zelda II you have to consider what type of RPG/action games were coming out at the time. i think its a great answer to a zelda themed game for the times, but its not a traditional zelda game. it is still really fun to play.
> 
> oh and i happen to really love simon's quest. that day into night thing doesn't bug me. once you know what to do the game is really short and that makes it a bit more fun.
> 
> ...



I tried to play all the way through Simon's Quest, but I never got into it. I got all the way to the end and the castle design and obscene ways to progress really irritated me since i was little (HOW WAS I SUPPOSED TO KNOW ABOUT THE DAMN ORB AND THE WALL?!?!?). I feel like it could have been more enjoyable with a few tweaks (like Zelda II). 

I much prefer Castlevania III, and it's BS amount of stairs.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Apr 16, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> I've so many good memories with Link's Awakening. God I love this game.



That one would be second on my list for sure.


----------



## celeron53 (Apr 16, 2011)

Link's Awakening was the first LoZ game that I finished. It will always be a first in my heart...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 16, 2011)

I liked Majora's Mask the most, but my opinion is purely subjective.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 16, 2011)

I haven't played many zelda games, but majoras mask is tops. The game itself was just so vast. what I liked about it was that you could play at your own pace(by resetting time^^)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 16, 2011)

For me, Ocarina of Time, mainly not for the game itself (though it is the best game) but because of how I got that game.

For my second place, it would definitely have to be Wind Waker. Then Majora's Mask.

Surprised nobody has said Twilight Princess yet, god that game is bad.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmm... Tough question. The GB/GBC episodes were really good. Nothing to say about Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask. Wind Waker was clearly one of the mosdt entertaining episode IMHO. GBA and DS episodes were TOO easy. And I've been really disappointed by Twilight Princess... So, I'll vote fot OoT, but because it's the first Zelda game I played and it transformed me into a Zelda fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next would be Wind Waker and Link's Awakening in 2nd, Majora in 3rd and all the GB/GBC episodes in 4th.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 16, 2011)

I enjoyed Minish Cap very much.


----------



## coolness (Apr 16, 2011)

there isno best but Windwaker is my favorite i really love the game nice adventure 
but phantom houre glass could be better not such nice second part of the on sea story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also link can swim in windwaker but not in phantom hourglass that was really boring -_-


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

In first would be OoT (for nostalgic reasons partiallty), second would be Wind Waker and tied with that would be Majora's Mask.
After that, A Link to the Past, then the Oracles, then Link's Awakening.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 16, 2011)

A Link to the Past hands down.
Too bad OoT always wins thanks to how many people played it as their first Zelda game (Mine was the original LoZ when it was still new).


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> A Link to the Past hands down.
> Too bad OoT always wins thanks to how many people played it as their first Zelda game (Mine was the original LoZ when it was still new).


Yeah, it's a sad fact.  However my first Zelda game was Link's Awakening, and maybe right after that A Link To The Past.  OoT, however, is my favorite game for a more personal (but not secret) reason than just nostalgia and how fun it is (well it ties in with both, but it's bigger than those two)


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 16, 2011)

I say Ocarina of Time hands down.  It's my favorite game, I've played it dozens of times.  It's the only reason I'm buying a 3DS, lol.  A Link to the Past comes next, but it doesn't match OoT.

I've never played the CD-i Zelda games, but from what I've seen they hardly count.  I've played all the others, and the only one I didn't like was Zelda II: The Adventure of Link.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 16, 2011)

Ocarina of time is my favorite.
I liked them all, but there's something about the N64 Zelda's that are just absolutely epic. Majora's mask was good, but it didn't carry the same charm.

ALTTP was great too, but it didn't draw me in quite as well.

EDIT: Now that I think about it. It was the music, the scenery, and the atmosphere. Dodongo's Cavern comes to mind. I LOVE that place.
Makes me wanna play Ocarina of Time again.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 16, 2011)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed,  I remember hearing the trumpets and cymbals in the overworld theme for the first time....it is/was a very atmospheric game at that time.
I still play it once in a while, it's easy to get into and finish. The later games of Zelda are a bit more time consuming to get you started and to finish them.
I love to get 100% out off the game without dying. Most of the Items from that game have been present or evolved in later zelda's. ( like the bottle, spin attack, hookshot, master sword on a pedestool )

Second in place would be Zelda II : The adventure of Link.
I recently bought an original NES copy of this game. It's different but in  a good way to me. There's a lot of intense action and it's unforgivingly hard. It was very satisfying when I finished this game. After I finished it for the first time the second time around it was a lot easier. The way you  had to fence and fight as well as spell/ magic management and the exp. points made this game very revolutionary for it's time and a big achievement. ( the magic in later zelda game derives from this game ).

3rd is the original: if you played it and finished it you know what a great game this was/is ( i'm getting old...)
It's possible to get all upgrades (except for the magic sword and dugeon items ) before even entering the first dungeon.
I voted third because this game really involves beating the dungeons, the overworld is big but it really comes down to the dungeons if you can finish the game.
After you have all upgrades possible in the overworld, the game becomes very easy ( this is before entering the first dungeon! )
After that you will only use the overworld to get from dungeon to dungeon.

All later 3d zelda's it think are good, but only OOT made a real impact on me, because of the fact it was possible to pull a game off, the scale that Oot is, in 3D.
MM and TP are more the same to me.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

my favorite is oot since it was my first zelda game


----------



## Snailface (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm the only one who voted for the original?


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 16, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I'm the only one who voted for the original?


I also voted for the original Legend of Zelda. To this day it remains my all time favorite game.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i honestly cant pick it cause i pick the first one i played because if i didnt play it i never wouldda played any zelda game and im talkin bout oot


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 16, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> well i honestly cant pick it cause i pick the first one i played because if i didnt play it i never wouldda played any zelda game and im talkin bout oot



A lot of people choose Ocarina of Time as their favorite because it was the first that they played in the series. I have to admit I am a bit biased with the first game since i grew up with it, but I like all of the games in the series excluding the crappy CD-I games of course.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 16, 2011)

Tie between Majora's Mask and OoT for me.  Both are two amazing to judge.  However, if I had to pick one, I'd say MM.  Wind Waker is second (Or third if I don't count both games as one), and LTTP is third (Or fourth, yadda yadda yadda).


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont get me wrong i love the first game and play it frequently but thanks to oot i love the zlda games  and tryy to play every one that i can


----------



## injected11 (Apr 16, 2011)

A Link to the Past. All other opinions are incorrect.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 16, 2011)

I had to give it up for Twilight Princess.

I played every 3D zelda about 6-8 years ago, first one being wind waker, what is normally my choice, but I also love twilight princess a lot, it really has refinement after years, and it was bold zelda in new look that was quite welcome.

Twilight Princess gets a huge load of illogical hate, and most of reasons people give for hating it can be applied to their own favorite game.


I think Ocarina of Time is Brilliant, no doubt, but some people give it a bit too much credit, especially if they go "Oh, OoT is greatest and TP is complete crap" - I just can't get behind that reasoning.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 16, 2011)

Sumea said:
			
		

> I had to give it up for Twilight Princess.
> 
> I played every 3D zelda about 6-8 years ago, first one being wind waker, what is normally my choice, but I also love twilight princess a lot, it really has refinement after years, and it was bold zelda in new look that was quite welcome.
> 
> ...



Also agree, TP was absolutely a masterpiece, especially since it's actually a CG game.
The only downside it has, that you are constantly taken by the hand.
This gets anoying by the point, you figure things out by yourself ,before the game tells you it's hints.
Too easy for die hard Zelda fans, perfect for newcomers.
Also, I hope LINK never speaks.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 16, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Sumea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah - I thought that every zelda I've played has been tad easy - and I dunno about taking by hand. Sure you get told what your next objective is but I though that is pretty standard stuff, as same thing is in Ocarina of Time. - Also, midna never tells anything in dungeon that would break the ice and make you go "RIGHT" - pretty much every time I missed something in TP dungeon and was bit stuck, midna would not help.

Well, I think EVERY zelda game is a amazing game, and I love wind waker REALLY much for it being my first zelda game, I am not a person to say people cannot love Ocarina of Time, but damn some people who say that TP outright SUCKS - when TP is huge nod to the ocarina of time, with classic races, adultish link and so on, it even has majora nod with the zora outfit.

Also, it is great that while Link still doesn't speak, he shows a character in games with his reactions and facial expressions, really much this in Wind Waker, and subtly in Twilight Princess.


----------



## Sop (Apr 16, 2011)

Ocarina of Time.. Or WindWaker.


----------



## jan777 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've only played TP, WW, PH and a bit of OoT on an emulator (I stopped to wait for the 3DS version).

TP was my first Zelda game, but WW was the best I have played. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PH was fun, but the Time temple or whatever, the one you keep returning to, made me quit the game on the last return. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and ST.. i dunno lol.

I also played a bit of MM, it was fun. but I didnt finish because i thought you need to play Oot first.


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 16, 2011)

A Link to the Past. I also think it is the best game of all time...


----------



## Y05h1 (Apr 16, 2011)

This topic comes up over and over, only for me to be torn between choices...

So I finally resorted to settling for my golden trio of games:

A Link to the Past, Ocarina of Time, and Twilight Princess. The best 3 Zelda games.

(Honorable mentions go to Majora's Mask and Wind Waker).

But I voted for TP. Just because I think that not enough people realize just how brilliant the game really was.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

ocarina of time, enjoyed that one the most.


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ocarina of Time, with no doubt!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 16, 2011)

I personally like Twilight Princess the most.


----------



## luigirulze (Apr 16, 2011)

Majora's Mask.

What can I say, I'm a sucker for dark storylines. Not to mention you can freaking blow a dude up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...Oh, and all that expanding and whatnot on the already legendary Ocarina of Time engine.


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think Majora's Mask too


----------



## tijntje_7 (Apr 16, 2011)

I played OoT, MM, altp, four swords (altp), oracle of seasons/ages, link's awakening, minish cap, phantom hourglass and spirit tracks. 

Majora's mask > Oracle of seasons/ages (also link's awakening, I don't want it to be behind OoT, but I like OoT a lot as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) > Ocarina of time > a link to the past > spirit tracks > minish cap > phantom hourglass.

best game is majora's mask. By far. Greatest music, best atmosphere, best storyline BY FAR. Greater graphics than OoT, deeper game. I still play this game :/ Not yet completed 100%

I might be considered a zelda fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want to play wind waker + twilight princess on dolphin.
I don't really care about the first two.
Phantom hourglass was the worst of all. I don't like the graphics, the bosses are WAY too easy, no super cool new items. But worst of all, completed in 2 days. :/
100% after a week or two, it was WAY too easy and obvious were to go


----------



## Defiance (Apr 16, 2011)

Wind Waker is my favorite, but then again, it's the first one I played.  I like the openness of the islands without any loading time.  I also enjoyed TP and OoT.


----------



## fishykipper (Apr 16, 2011)

OoT of course.
but The Minish Cap was very very good too!!!


----------



## InuYasha (Apr 16, 2011)

Ah the memories of stress playing zelda 2...


----------



## Zorua (Apr 16, 2011)

Oot is the best game ever so it is also the best Zelda game.
Anyway, thats public opinion.
I'm a graphics freak so I liked Wind Waker the best.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 16, 2011)

I think that 3D and 2D should really be considered in two categories on this.  They have different styles.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 16, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> I think that 3D and 2D should really be considered in two categories on this.  They have different styles.


Yes, but they're still both Zelda.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 16, 2011)

I love Ocarina of Time, it has got it all for me. Action, adventure, story, and a nostalgic feel to it. I used to play Ocarina of Time when I was about 7 or 8. Actually, I still play it from time to time on emulators. Majora's Mask is also fricken amazing... Damn, I love the N64 Zelda games. Ocarina of Time 3DS is a dream come true. Can't wait!


----------



## Ikki (Apr 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look beyond the looks (hehe) it's actually the same style. Just represented differently.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2011)

a video game paradox:
Ocarina Of Time is the best game ever
A Link To The Past is the best zelda game


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the controls and gameplay are also different.  Most people will pick Ocarina of Time because it was the first 3D Zelda game (and it was awesome).


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 17, 2011)

luigirulze said:
			
		

> Majora's Mask.
> 
> What can I say, I'm a sucker for dark storylines. Not to mention you can freaking blow a dude up
> 
> ...



i totally agree! the dark story line is one of my favorite aspects of MM. i love how there is also so much to do in the game (even though there are only 4 dungeons.

man this thread makes me want to play zelda games again but i have tests to study for :\


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> luigirulze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but the 2D and 3D ones aren't so different that they should be separated.


----------



## jjackweiss82 (Apr 17, 2011)

None of them, I dislike the Zelda series.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 17, 2011)

jjackweiss82 said:
			
		

> None of them, I dislike the Zelda series.


If you don't like Zelda, why did you post here?


----------



## Nebz (Apr 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> jjackweiss82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna post the same but realized there's no point in possibly sparking an argument on a pointless post.

On topic: Gaahhhhh Ocarina of Time is demolishing everything with votes!!! I wonder if most users that voted have even touched the original LoZ or anything other than OoT, MM, WW, and TP. @[email protected]


----------



## Sterling (Apr 17, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, Wind Waker is the best IMO. Not only did it take the entire series in a new direction, but the Art Style was very well done.

However, the 2D Zeldas have a charm of their own. Links Awakening, and the Oracles will always be my favourite handheld ones. TFS and ALttP are very good in their own right.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah they're nice games but I tend to think of my friends and people from school when it comes to votes like this... All of them have played these more 3D versions but none of them touched the majority of other titles.
But I'm not really surprised with these results either w/ OoT being "best game ever" and well known amongst most.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't think you guys should chalk up all the OoT votes to it being people's first Zelda game.  I have played all but the CD-i games, and Links Awakening for the Gameboy (I still have mine somewhere, that thing is the size of a brick), but Ocarina of Time is still my favorite game.  I love it because it's great.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 17, 2011)

The Ocarina of Time is the best Zelda game that I played.


----------



## MFDC12 (Apr 17, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my college had break a couple weeks ago, in between the spring semester and summer semester i have a 3 day break  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



at least on 3 classes this summer (and this time, only 1 class is science vs the 5 science courses i took this semester), i suppose, and can probably get a chance to play haha


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 18, 2011)

Wand of Gamelon was the best Zelda ever! even Faces of Evil.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 18, 2011)

Maplemage said:
			
		

> Wand of Gamelon was the best Zelda ever! even Faces of Evil.


Lol, you are about to get beat up by a bunch of Zelda fans.  We geeks can pack the punch of a regular person when we all work together!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 18, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> Maplemage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's assuming we already injected ourselves with steroids. If not, then we can do about as much damage as a child.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 18, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> Maplemage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't say that without playing them or you'll get GANNON BANNED!


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 18, 2011)

A link to the past or oracle of ages/season


----------



## Fluto (Apr 18, 2011)

windwaker FTW!!!


----------



## prowler (Apr 18, 2011)

Order I played completed Zelda games

- Twilight Princess (First and easiest)
- Wind Waker (FUCK THE SEA, FUCK FINDING TRI-FORCE PIECES but still


----------



## DeathStrudel (Apr 18, 2011)

A Link to the Past. I got it for Christmas as a young child along with my SNES. I'm actually in the middle of playing it for like the millionth time right now.
OoT is great, but it feels like they just took aLttP and upgraded the graphics. The basic plot of both of them is essentially the same: three pendants, master sword, dark world, seven sages(maidens descended from the seven sages in aLttP), Ganon.


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 18, 2011)

A Link to the Past by far. After Ocarina of Time, the other games were losing Zelda elements and making them more lineal with more puzzle fashion and no overworld.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ocarina of Time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Good old memories..


----------



## Sumea (Apr 18, 2011)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> A Link to the Past by far. After Ocarina of Time, the other games were losing Zelda elements and making them more lineal with more puzzle fashion and no overworld.


Wait - 
You are saying that GREAT FUCKING SEA is not overworld to rival OoT? Or Twilight Princess, what mind you, even if smaller than WW, is still larger than the one field in OoT. Granted, in mind of scale ALTTP may or may not be larger or smaller, of course, it is hard to compare.

I am all about opinions, but statements that refer to factual things that just cannot be said to be opinions (I.E. "OoT had overworld and WW and TP did not, my opinion makes it right" ) - I kinda have to butt in and say something against that kind of... THING.

Also, They did keep quite a lot of the core of OoT in everything after OoT, and kept refining the Zelda elements. Again, thing that is debated, some people want change, and others see it as negative...

Well, I am not one to say more, since Link to the past is damn refined 2D zelda and stays like that to date even with Minish Cap and other GameBoy additions and so on.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 18, 2011)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> A Link to the Past by far. After Ocarina of Time, the other games were losing Zelda elements and making them more lineal with more puzzle fashion and no overworld.


Twilight Princess' overworld was gianormous.


----------



## unseen4ce (Apr 18, 2011)

Went for Majora's Mask. Classic that I still play on my laptop and which I hope to see on 3DS.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh nice. that site is FULL of LULZ.


----------



## Lily (Apr 18, 2011)

I think the best Zelda game is A Link to the Past. Simply because it is. It's followed VERY VERY closely by Link's Awakening on the GB/C. Sometimes depending on my mood it's hard to choose, but ultimately A Link to the Past was the pinnacle of the series, and it's never even come close since. (Except for Majora's Mask, but it's such a different kind of game that it's hard to compare.)


----------



## Sumea (Apr 18, 2011)

unseen4ce said:
			
		

> Went for Majora's Mask. Classic that I still *play on my laptop* and which I hope to see on 3DS.


You are doing it wrong.
This is a form of doing it right:


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 18, 2011)

Sumea said:
			
		

> unseen4ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're doing it wrong.
This is a form of doing it right:


----------



## Sumea (Apr 18, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Sumea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong, they both are A FORM of doing it right

yours is just THE FORM of doing it right


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 18, 2011)

I have played them all (and finished them all) and those are the top five Zelda games in my opinion.

1. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past / Ocarina of Time (i simply can't decide wich one i think is better)
2. The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
3. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
4. The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
5. The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap


----------



## machomuu (Apr 19, 2011)

Sumea said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But by thus being right in doing it right wouldn't they both be...right?


----------



## Ikki (Apr 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Sumea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, right.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 19, 2011)

As much as I like LttP and OoT, I gotta say that Majora's Mask is my favorite. Sure the 3-Day time limit and traveling back to day 1 can sometimes be annoying, but the dark and emotional theme portrayed in the game is pretty well done. Sometimes I wonder if Link ever suffers psychological problems from traveling back to day 1 all the time.


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 19, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A overworld fucking boring and static. It was like stay on the Kokiri Forest without the surprises and fucking boring. I expect more of this on next Zelda.


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I would have to say I got the most play time and enjoyment out of Twilight Princess.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 19, 2011)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saying that TP overworld is "boring and static" can be applied with same formula of judging to, I dunno, EVERY ZELDA OVERWORLD MAP EVER.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I would have enjoyed TP a lot more if I hadn't played the other games first, especially OoT.  TP didn't bring that much new stuff as far as gameplay.  Being a wolf was an interesting addition of course, but you only had a few moves and couldn't attack enemies when they fell over for some reason.


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 19, 2011)

Sumea said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zelda I? Zelda II? A Link to the Past? No one of them was boring and static.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 19, 2011)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Zelda I? Zelda II? A Link to the Past? No one of them was boring and static.



Green Ground, Brown Ground, Water, no landscapes, enemies at times.

Twilight Princess has Different types of lands, rivers, enemies (Different types of them) day cycles AND different enemies at times (ghosts and skeletons at night), insects at times, weathers.

Yes, by your logic even the games you listed have pretty boring overworld, again, if you give a reason for why something is boring, that same logic must apply with everything on you, or then you are incoherent - I'd say you are incoherent, or your nostalgia goggles REALLY blur the vision of past and present.


----------

